# Your very first video game system?



## allstar689 (Jul 27, 2015)

What was the video game system that (basically) introduced you to the world of gaming? 

For me, it was either the original Sony Playstation or the SEGA Genesis. I don't exactly know for sure. : P


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 27, 2015)

I had the very first playstation platform. Fantastic thing! 
My first game was a sheep herding game. Which was called Sheep Before moving on to Spyro & Crash Bandicoot! Have loved video games ever since.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 27, 2015)

My first video game system was the SNES.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Either PS1 or Gameboy Color can't remember which one actually lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine was either the N64 or the GameBoy Colour.


----------



## Tao (Jul 27, 2015)

Twas either the Sega Megadrive or the original Gameboy (the huge yellow brick). 





Or Tiger electronics. Lets not forget about those awful, awful things that are sadly kinda still a game system.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine was the SEGA Genesis, but the first console I actually owned was the SEGA Dreamcast.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 27, 2015)

a snes


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine was the SEGA Genesis ahhh so many memories!


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

PS1 or Gameboy. Both were my Dad's.

The first console that was my own though was the Gameboy Color. Dad didn't like that I kept hogging his, haha. Then he ended up stealing mine because it was better and didn't let me have it back until he got a GBA.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Original XBOX/Original Playstation. I cant remember which.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 27, 2015)

For me, it was the Gameboy SP. Ah, good times~


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2015)

*NES*
Yes, I'm old.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 27, 2015)

Sega Genesis.  I still have it and it still functions beautifully. 

They just don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

Game boy advance, then DS Lite. :3


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 27, 2015)

SNES and sort of N64? I just know that I played N64 more but when I'd get bored, I'd play some games on SNES.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 27, 2015)

Sega Megadrive or the Gameboy, can't remember exactly which one I played first.


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine was the NES, proper shows my age that does! then SNES and then PS1  I probably played my PS2 more than any other console


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Gameboy Color.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

An SNES.


----------



## Dustmop (Jul 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> *NES*
> Yes, I'm old.



Right there with ya!

I grew up with an Intellivision, Atari 2600, and NES. Couldn't tell you which was my first, I'm pretty sure my family had all of them before I was born or right around that time, lol.

My very first gaming systems that were ~my own~ were my yellow Gameboy Color and my purple Gamecube, both of which were gifts around the time I was 10.
Everything prior to that was more of a 'family console', but by then I was the only kid left at home and my parents didn't play as much.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 30, 2015)

Mine was the PS1.
;v; I still have it (but it finally broke from god knows what sigh sigh)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But my older brother's was the NES, apparently and I was too young to remember it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 31, 2015)

Playstation 2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 31, 2015)

Sega Genesis, played Sonic the Hedgehog and Sonic the Hedgehog 2 to death at my grandmother's. My first console that was really mine was the Game Boy Color or N64.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine was the PlayStation, but idk which one b3cause I was only like 3-4 and I don't think I have that console with me anymore but I tell ya it was somewhat more than a decade ago, I remember playing mickey mouse in black and white ^^


----------



## Perri (Jul 31, 2015)

The original XBOX. The one I can remember more is the Wii. I was first years of Elementary School then.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 1, 2015)

Dreamcast


----------



## creamyy (Aug 1, 2015)

Mine was the SNES


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 1, 2015)

The first game system I owned was a Gameboy Color (well, my dad got it for me). I still have it. I had a Pokemon game and a Sabrina The Teenage Witch game. Can't remember if I had any other games sadly. I think the first game system I ever played on was the original Playstation though.


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

Super Nintendo was my first system!

My first games were *Super Mario World* (thank the Lord I had this in my childhood), and *Star Wars Super Empire Strikes Back* + *Return of the Jedi*. Those were my favorites for years until I started exploring other video games.


----------



## Karminny (Aug 2, 2015)

Gamecube, im pretty sure. My birth dad was a gamer, so whenever I went to his house, he would lunge the controller in my hands. I also played Gameboy advanced SP, and he let me keep the one from my childhood ^.^


----------



## inkling (Aug 2, 2015)

My first was snes. It was a hand-me-down from my older cousin. I used to play it for hours on end when we would visit his house and eventually he gave it to me when he lost interest. Same with his sega cd.


----------



## moonflow (Aug 6, 2015)

my first system was a PS1! i even still have the spyro games from way back then, too!


----------



## Togekid (Aug 6, 2015)

GameCube <3


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Aug 6, 2015)

My first was the PS1.  I think it was a gift from a family friend.  I only really had like 5 games for it.  I them got the PS2 that Christmas and played it more as I had way more games for it.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 6, 2015)

nintendo 64!! my dad always beat me in mario kart


----------



## Buggy (Aug 6, 2015)

Back then I wasn't exactly a gamer, so it was a Wii I never asked for.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 6, 2015)

My first system was the NES!

Actually, now that I think about it that's not true. My very first console was a VTech Socrates but it sucked so it doesn't count




Did anyone else have one of these???


----------



## Baumren (Aug 7, 2015)

Game boy color, pok?mon red. Good times, man.


----------



## Airy (Aug 7, 2015)

My first system was a PlayStation. I got it for Christmas in 1999, right on the cusp of the PS2's release (but I didn't get a PS2 until I bought one used nearly a decade later). I still count one of the games I got the same day, Ape Escape, as one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## Bjork (Aug 7, 2015)

DS. I had asked for a GameBoy but that was when they stopped selling them so I got a DS, but I'm glad I did. I played Mario nonstop on that thing, it's one of the few games I've beaten


----------

